# Sort your funking life out!



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Six weeks from today, I want to have narrowed down and at least partly if not completely sorted where and what I'm going to do for the next year, traveling visas, jobs etc.

I plan keep on target with my finance (which I am far too lackadaisical about) I have started keeping a ledger, and have re-opened my long outstanding credit union account, much to the delight of the townpeople!
: B

I want to beat my eight length swim time by at least 30 seconds. (wishful but do-able) considering I forgot how to count and stopped after six. D'oh! _better make it 35!
_ 
I want to be 198lbs, lean and fit enough to complete a beach lifeguarding test.

And some other stuff, that's just for me to know! 

I'd ask you to wish me luck on my journey, but where I'm going you don't need roads.. or luck. :b

Vamanos!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Best o luck Owen


----------



## Garerth (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey it's good that your making changes. I am in a similar boat this year, as I'm looking at changing my life significantly. Including what I do for income, my outlook on life and how I interact with the world. It's very frighting and the fear of failure is there but I suppose you just have to "feel the fear and do it anyway!"


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

It's wonderful you have set some goals. Be sure to enjoy the journey as well!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Great to hear that. I'm going to try this aswell.


----------

